# St Clair (Algonac Area)



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Headed up to the Algonac Area to fish the Michigan side of that area. Until now we have always fished the Walpole Reservation and Mitchell's Bay. Wanted to try the Michigan side and just wondering if the areas to fish are much like the Canadian/Walpole side. It doesn't appear that there are the rivers like Walpole, but for those that have fished both are there any similarities? Not targeting anything as it seems a tube and spinnerbait can get you about anything that swims. I would assume there are many more pleasure boats than the other side, just trying to get a bit of a head start on the upcoming exploration.
Thanks!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Not familiar with Algonac (St Clair River) but if you drop down the river to the estuary of Bouvier Bay u should land on some musky, pike and largemouth.
There are some nice weed beds directly in front of the area of Swan Creek.
If you work west from there there is some good fishing just past that restaurant that used to be called Tin Fish on Rt29....there is a point that extends off shore and holds smallmouth, pike and big musky.

If you launch at the Fair Haven public stay in the marked channels because it gets pretty shallow around there until u get out a few hundred yards. Fish should be in 8-10-12' by this time of year. Jerkbaits/Tubes/Erie Darters on Dropshot if you in scattered weeds and spinnerbaits/baby1 minus in the dense stuff.

FYI Swan Creek is being dredged right now which suxs because there is some good largemouth to be had in there. 



Gobi Muncher said:


> Headed up to the Algonac Area to fish the Michigan side of that area. Until now we have always fished the Walpole Reservation and Mitchell's Bay. Wanted to try the Michigan side and just wondering if the areas to fish are much like the Canadian/Walpole side. It doesn't appear that there are the rivers like Walpole, but for those that have fished both are there any similarities? Not targeting anything as it seems a tube and spinnerbait can get you about anything that swims. I would assume there are many more pleasure boats than the other side, just trying to get a bit of a head start on the upcoming exploration.
> Thanks!!


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you guys have any recommendations as far as lodging goes for this area of the lake?


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for thy reply NBF.

Mothra hooked me up with this link

www.stclairrental.info 


we are staying at house #1 next week. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

GObiMucher, If you end up fishing MUSCAMOOT please get back with me after trip. Sorta curious about that area. Been told it's either feast or famine and to avoid it on weekends because it is where the big party boats go to swim and site-see


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Will do. I saw a pic of all the boats on the site for renting the house. Used to be a big party spot on the sand bar out past Grassy Island when we would go out of Mitchell's Bay.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Headed up there on Sunday, will be staying in the Bouvier Bay area.

Appreciate the link for lodging Gobi Muncher.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

The restaurant on 29 is called the TRIST fishing is pretty good out in front around100yards from shore as well as west of there where that point swings out from the shallows


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Well had a great week. Found fish everyday, although the runoff from the nightly rains muddied up our best spots in Bouvier Bay for the smallies the last few days. Middle channel was the bomb for pike and did fairly well drifting the main river for walleye. We have done better on the Canadian/Walpole side in previous years, but feel we did very well on the new water and didn't have to mess with all the patrol boats out there running the boarder. Again, rain every day and night put a bit of a damper on it, but still found 'em in other similar areas/depths. Most of the fish came from 6-7 ft. of water on tubes/spinnerbaits. One thing that I make sure to attend is the Jobbie Nooner event out at Gull Island. We didn't find out about it til too late, but planning on making it next year.
Also the place we stayed was awesome. www.stclairrentalinfo.com We stayed in house #1 and The Donaldson's were great. Made you feel just like family. Definitely the best accomodations we have had in that area and will definitely be going back.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Glad u had good trip.. fyi smaliie action is hotttt in the main river late summer(st.Clair)... usually a better average size then anywhere else we fish up there as well. And ive been going up 1-3 times a yr the last 14 yrs. 

Newbreed good info u gave! Ive never fished those areas and are always looking for new things up there. We haven't even really tapped into the lm bass up there though I here it can be world class... will have to talk some st.Clair together sometime. Maybe trade some info... an maybe get Snyder up there!


----------



## Mothra (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool. Glad you guys liked the place. LSC is my favorite place to fish, just wish I made it up there more often...


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

I know....I can't wait to go back. Now that I am on furlough, I hope to use a couple of those days and get back up there for a long weekend this month and hopefully again in August. That place makes you not want to fish in Ohio anymore......LOL


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Do any trout or salmon live in Lake St. Clair?


----------

